
Boeing astronaut capsule for NASA stalls in orbit - tartoran
https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-50855395
======
ceejayoz
Can this be merged with the existing discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21843988](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21843988)?

~~~
dang
Yes, done now.

